# What size (group #) battery for trolling motor?



## dkuster

I have a new 12V, Minn Kota PowerDrive V2 55lb thrust TM, which has the "digital mazimizer" feature that supposedly improves battery life.

I'll be using it on a 14.5" Grumman deep-V.

Several of the lakes in my area are "electric only", so I plan on using the TM both for fishing and for main propulsion.

I'm not sure if this is even possible, but assuming I want to spend 4 - 6 hours out on the lake what size battery should I get?

I could just go for the Cabela's group 30 AGM, but given how heavy batteries are I'd prefer to get the smallest/lightest that will still meet my needs.

(BTW - The battery will be used to power only the TM, nothing else.)

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac

bigger the better.


----------



## sqguy82

Just my 2 cents, 

I was researching the same thing as you the past 2 weeks and like the above poster stated the general consensus is bigger the better Also the heavier battery usually equals the the better battery.

The biggest readily stocked deep cycle seems to be the group 29. My buddy's 11' fiberglass boat on electric only lakes with a group 24 series crown battery will last about 4-5 hours.

Your boat is prob light enough that you could choose any battery group 29 or higher and be satisfied for most of the day.


----------



## gillhunter

I fish total electric most of the time in a 1648 MV. I run 2 batteries to power my 55lb. Minn Kota, one at a time using a switch. Fishing a 500 acre lake for 5-6 hours I will get into the 2nd battery. It just depends how much you are moving, how big the lake is and how much wind there is on how long your battery will last. I usually fish on one and have the other to get back to the landing if I need it.


----------



## dkuster

Thanks for the tips, guys.

I've kind of settled on this group 31 behemoth:

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02850131000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

The reviews are good, and the consensus seems to be that it's a rebadged Odyssey battery.

It's still pricey, but if it lasts at least 4 years and gets the job done then I guess it's worth it.

The only thing I'm concerned about is I've read that you need a 40 amp charger to properly charge and maintain the battery. There aren't many chargers that meet that requirement, and the ones that do are really expensive. The best option seems to be the Sears charger they sell specifically for this battery, but it's not an onboard charger...


----------



## sqguy82

Not sure what your budget is but you could get 2 wal mart everstart maxx group 29s and have enough left over for the schumacher 15 amp 3 stage charger. Both battery and charger have great reviews. Then just bring one or both depending on how long of a fishing day you plan on having.

Check out the sams club duracells also, they have good reviews and are supposedly rebranded deka batteries.

My experience with batteries is charging immediately and effectively after use is key in keeping the battery for a long long time. Also keeping the battery in a stable environment, eg no extreme temperatures. Doing these things i've had car batteries last over 8 years on me.


----------



## Bugpac

Go to walmart if your going conventional, that sears battery is a rip off IMO, you could have the agm for that money. Agm imo is the best battery you can buy for these applications.


----------



## dkuster

That Sears battery is an AGM. (But yeah, it's expensive. Maybe the Cabela's group 30 AGM is good enough.)



Bugpac said:


> Go to walmart if your going conventional, that sears battery is a rip off IMO, you could have the agm for that money. Agm imo is the best battery you can buy for these applications.


----------



## dkuster

I just compared the Sears Platinum AGM group 31 to the Cabelas group 30 AGM.

They both claim 205 minutes of reserve capacity (RC), but the Cabela's battery is over 10lbs. lighter and $80 cheaper.


----------



## JMichael

When it comes to batteries, being heavier is usually a good thing because it usually indicates more or heavier duty plates.


----------



## GYPSY400

I have the same motor on a 16 ft Legend prosport.. Boat alone weighs 500 lbs and I can get over 8hours on a group 24.. I'm pretty impressed with the battery usage of this motor.


----------



## dkuster

Wow, that's impressive!

Is that just slow-trolling, or a combination of trolling and motoring between fishing spots?



GYPSY400 said:


> I have the same motor on a 16 ft Legend prosport.. Boat alone weighs 500 lbs and I can get over 8hours on a group 24.. I'm pretty impressed with the battery usage of this motor.


----------



## jeko1958

I use an Interstate SRM-29 (210 min reserve cap.) to power a Minn Kota V2 Powerdrive with 55lbs of thrust (also the iPilot features) on a 1448 mod-v jon boat. It weighs about 61 lbs. I would estimate that I have trolled about 6-1/2 hours at varying speeds, and still had two (out of four) bars on the battery meter. Last week i had a problem with the battery holding a charge, and took it (and my charger) to the Interstate dealer, he tested the battery, and then checked the charger. At first the charger had output power, then it dropped. It turned out that the automotive fuse on the positive output wire had a cracked element (not blown, cracked) which was making intermittant contact. The manager said that the partial charging may have a negative effect on the battery, so he replaced it for free (it was only six weeks old), even though the problem was in MY charger. Went out two days later and trolled for 4-1/2 hours straight at about 1.4 MPH and still showed three out of four bars on the meter!


----------



## GYPSY400

dkuster said:


> Wow, that's impressive!
> 
> Is that just slow-trolling, or a combination of trolling and motoring between fishing spots?
> 
> 
> 
> GYPSY400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motor on a 16 ft Legend prosport.. Boat alone weighs 500 lbs and I can get over 8hours on a group 24.. I'm pretty impressed with the battery usage of this motor.
Click to expand...


I average on speed 3 or 4.. When I need to go fast for a long distance I'd fire up the outboard.


----------

